# Soundstream Class A 50 II Old School Amplifier



## Bugstyvy (Jan 16, 2011)

Soundstream Class A 50 II Old School Amplifier on eBay.ca (item 270713082228 end time 06-Mar-11 14:15:49 EST)


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah and the 'buy it now' option is real cheap, too bad shipping is ridiculous.
These amps weigh almost nothing.
Can't understand no one has bought it yet, maybe due to high shipping ?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

azvrt said:


> Yeah and the 'buy it now' option is real cheap, too bad shipping is ridiculous.
> These amps weigh almost nothing.
> Can't understand no one has bought it yet, maybe due to high shipping ?




not real ridiculous if your in Canada as the seller is... shipping for me to Canada sucks, average of $30 per package..


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

I guess you're right.
Still sounds like a lot for a 4.5 pound package, though.
There's a nice Soundstream Class A 5.0 on Ebay as well, now.


----------



## Greg_Canada (May 15, 2007)

Nah that's reasonable for shipping. Remember he's probably packing the sh!t out of it so it wont get banged up.

I'm considering it cause it's local....


----------



## azvrt (Nov 11, 2010)

It's a nice amp for your tweeters.
Or if you have two you can use one bridged on your left speaker and the other bridged on your right speaker. Lots of power and even better channel separation this way.


----------

